# Beginner tips...



## Newbie (Oct 18, 2000)

I am happy to see a forum for Michigan women hunters!
I am 30 and would like to learn hunting techniques. My husband does not hunt, and I have no one else in my family that hunts. 

Can anyone give me information on adult rifle or bow technique classes that are being held in Oakland County, MI?
At the moment I do not own any equipment, but I was wondering if there were any rifle or bow women hunter clubs in Oakland County that offer classes or mentoring of adults?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Welcome to Michigan-Sportsman forums. Check out the DNR's homepage at www.dnr.state.mi.us 
They have a spot called becoming an outdoors women. You may find some helpful things there to hook you up with some classes. If you lived nearby I would be more than happy to take you out and show you ropes unfortunetly I'm in the UP. I know there are seminars and classes held periodically but they are mostly down state or towards the bridge.
If you got any questions post them here everyone is really great and enjoy helping others out. Good luck Born.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Newbie, congratulations on picking up not just a hobby or sport, but a lifestyle.


----------



## Newbie (Oct 18, 2000)

Thank you for your information!

I am a bit overwhelmed by all the clothing and equipment hunting ads in magazines. Can you recommend basic pieces of clothing (and good quality brands) that would fit a women as I develop my skills? Besides needing a jacket and boots...I can't really think of anything else.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Don't believe all the hype in the ads about clothing (I have been sucked in more than I care to admit). Buy some good camoflage outwear that will match you surroundings. Buy it large so that you can put a lot of clothes on underneath it if necessary. You can always omit layers if need be. Buy something to cover your hands and face as well as I think the deer really pick up exposed human flesh. As far as boots, I don't think you can go wrong with Rocky boots. They are expensive but will serve you well. Other boots are better suited for sitting in the cold for long periods of time.


----------



## Mainspring (Oct 5, 2000)

Welcome Newbie,

Ted Nugent's wife...her name escapes me at the moment...holds seminars like what you're looking for. She calls them Queen of the Forrest seminars, if I remember correctly. You can check www.tnugent.com to see if you can get any info there. If you don't see it, and a search doesn't turn up anything, I think that the site also has a forum like this one (Though not NEARLY as nice, I'm sure  ), and I'm sure you could find an acceptable answer there.

The list of junk that you will need is endless (just ask my wife how much huntin' junk I've got), and will vary greatly depending on the type of hunting you'll be doing. 

What kind of hunting are you looking to get into?

------------------
If you continue to think as you've always thought, you'll continue to get what you've always gotten...Is it enough?

[This message has been edited by Mainspring (edited 10-19-2000).]


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Her name is Shemane and you can follow the links from this site either on the banners that we are displaying for that site, or from our SOTW article section http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/sotw/nuge_index.htm 

Be sure to tell them we sent ya


----------



## Mainspring (Oct 5, 2000)

Hey Newbie,

I found some articles you may be interested in at http://www.alloutdoors.com/aolibrary/LibHuntWomen.asp 

That should keep ya busy for a while 

------------------
If you continue to think as you've always thought, you'll continue to get what you've always gotten...Is it enough?


----------



## Newbie (Oct 18, 2000)

Thanks Mainspring for all your help! You were right...there is a ton of information at this site.


----------



## Mainspring (Oct 5, 2000)

No problem Newbie. What type of hunting are you interested in?

------------------
If you continue to think as you've always thought, you'll continue to get what you've always gotten...Is it enough?


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I can't remember the name of the site, but someone here poseted it, that has all types of outdoor clothing in women's sizes and styles. I copied it down for my wife and she looked and wasn't too interested at the time but still was impressed with the variety. If you keep this thread open, you'll eventually learn all you ever wanted to know, (but would never dare ask ever again), about everything. Oh maybe about hunting too.

------------------
Sarge


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Both Bass Pro and Cabelas now have a catalogue or catalogue section especially for women hunters and I thing LL Bean does too. As far as clubs in O.C. there are several what part of the county are you from? And welcome to a great web site!


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

Sorry, I didn't pay attention to your original post. Living in Farmington Hills I'm not sure which would be closest to you but there is a club in Walled Lake(the name escapes me but, I could find out) and there is the O.C.S.C in Clarkston which is an exceptionally good club, but it might be a bit far.


----------



## Newbie (Oct 18, 2000)

Mainspring:
I have never hunted before. I have no idea if I have hunting skills in any particular area. After developing archery and rifle techniques, I will decide what I can hunt. I am fascinated with turkey and deer hunting.

The Nailer:
Thanks for the info. Yes, I would like the name of the clubs in Oakland County.


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Newby
I keep my hunting gear simple. I'm not into all the fancy stuff out there on the market. I bought a good pair of insulated boots, bibs,a winter coat, gloves, hat, face covering. Steves right buy it a lil large because you will want to put clothes underneath in clod weather. You can alway takes off layers but you can not add what you don't have along. Clothing can get expensive but worth the money to buy qaulity.

For your equipment be careful there are alot of stuff on the market. Start simple than go from there. Again it's better to buy quality than buy stuff only to find out its junk. Example my bow, it's a hoyt several years ols now but I have a simple sight on it. There are some pretty pricy sites out there but as long as it works I see no need to buy a 300 dollar sight just so I can brag and be kool. I know this kinda contradicts what I said earlier but quality does not necessarily mean exspensive. There are alot of good products out there that do not cost an arm and a leg.

Hunting as well as figuring out the proper gear for you is a learning experience. Good luck. Born


----------



## Mainspring (Oct 5, 2000)

Hey Newbie,

I was thinking last night, and remembered that the Western Wayne County Sprotsmen Club isn't too far from you. I grew up in Livonia, and if I remember correctly, it should only be about a 20 minute drive going West on M-14...it's somewhere out there off of North Territorial Road. It's been years since I was there, but they may be able to at least put you on the right track. I don't know about actually joining the club, though. As I remember it, there was actually a waiting list, and you had to do X number of service hours every month or year or something.

I'd recommend that you start looking for a shotgun to use, either 12 or 20 gauge will do, depending on your stature and preference (the 20 gauge won't knock you around as much). They'll do for deer most anywhere in Michigan, and is a requirement in Southern Mi. It's also pretty hard to get a turkey without one. Chances are, you can borrow, or even rent one, for parctice, until you find what's right for you (I have a recommendation, if you'd like  ). 

I'll bet that you have to buy a bow, though. There aren't a lot of people who have bows designed for women laying around extra, and most people don't really like to loan their bow out to begin with, since there is so much that goes into everyone's individual set up. Of course, I have a recommendation there, too. 

Let me know if you're interested in my recommendations. I don't want to bore you if you don't want to hear me ramble at this point. If you asked everyone here what you should buy, the thread would be endless.

------------------
If you continue to think as you've always thought, you'll continue to get what you've always gotten...Is it enough?


----------



## fishnhuntngal (Oct 20, 2000)

Newbie, I'm new here but not too new to deer (gun) hunting, this will be my 12th year. I bow hunt and bird (grouse so far) hunt also, this will be my 2nd on those. I like you had no one to get me interested in my family while I was growing up. I have fished since I was 5 or so, and loved the outdoors, but it wasn't till I was right around your age that my sis's b-friend got her to go, sounded like fun so I tagged along. She never really got into it, I REALLY did. I love it! I started out with a used Marlin 30/30 lever action rifle. It fits me good, shorter stock and doesn't have the kick a 308 or 30.06. I got a Remington 870 20 gauge Youth model (their even calling them youth-womens model now) for birds. It is fun to shoot, not as much kick as a 12 ga. I think it is a good womens gun not so heavy either. If you decide to get one, and are maybe interested in using it for deer and birds make sure you buy it with both the bird and slug barrels. I only got the bird barrel thinking I wouldn't use it for deer and when I looked they want $200 for the slug barrel! I didn't pay much more than that for the gun! I am from Minn. but my hunny lives in Michigan near Grand Rapids. I go there as much as I can, every 2 weeks or so. I will be there for 11 days in Nov to deer hunt. It is a shotgun area, so instead of getting the slug barrel for my 870, I had an excuse to buy another gun! Be careful, they are addicting!  I got a TC Firehawk muzzleloader. Not something you'd probably want for a first gun, but a fun gun. I also this year bought a Ruger 1022, a squirrel gun. Went squirrel hunting for the first time and got a fox squirrel. Maybe you would like to start with something like that. I also bought a bow for deer a couple yrs ago. I got it at Gander Mt. the guy who worked the dept found one small enough for me, fits me good and I enjoy shooting. Haven't taken a shot at a deer with it yet........There are some places here, bow shops where you can try out, shoot different bows b4 u buy. As far as clothes, I have the inexpensive over garments in lightweight camo. I can then layer as one of the guys said according to the weather. Georgia Boot co. makes womens hunting boots. I have a pair, ok 2, that have thinsulate and Gortex lining. very comfy and not too heavy. I always buy 2 pr, one for a lite sock, one 2 sizes bigger, room for more sox for the really cold days. Ok I've bla bla bla more than enough! I am happy for you and your decision to get into hunting. Fishing used to be my passion, now hunting comes in 2nd only to my hunny! I don't know Michigan that well but if you are near Middleville, 20 miles S. of Grand Rapids, maybe we could get together and help you out. Feel free to email me also. I love to help. fishnhuntngal

------------------
The Woods and Water are my church....
Leave them as you found them, or cleaner!!!


----------

